# Favorite Testing brands?



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

I use Instant Ocean for all my testing needs. Today I decided I should start testing for strontium, iodine/iodide, and magnesium. IO doesn't have test kits for those elements. What do you prefer? Reasons?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

API. No reason, been using it forever.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Red Sea., For Magnisium, Calcium, Alk, Strontium
Api For The Rest. 
My Reason,; Is Red Sea. Gave Me Better Readings 
Then The Api Did


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

If it helps, I mostly only test SW, and use Salifert (except for phosphate now, which I use the Hanna digital).

But I've gotten to where I can tell just by looking at the tank, so testing is getting more rare.


----------

